# How do you get uber to stop sending you pool requests?



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

How do you get uber to stop sending you pool requests?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Turn off the application.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Turn off the application.


If I do that I will get no pings


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If you turn on the thing, you will get UberX and Uber Pool pings. Some people have manged to opt out of U-Pool, but only temporarily. Once the wrong person discovers it, Uber Pool is "restored" to his account. As your acceptance rate does not get you kicked out, just ignore the things.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> How do you get uber to stop sending you pool requests?


Accept the Pool requests, but as soon as you accept it, go to the contact/cancel screen, and stop further requests at the bottom. In fact, do this for all requests so they 1) don't stack pings on you, and 2) won't penalize you for only getting out of pool rides.

DO NOT TELL THE PAX YOU HAVE DONE THIS! It's none of their business. Let them live with the fear that at any moment a ping could come and you'll have to go pick up Mr. SmellyDrunk.

You'll still be paid as if it was an X ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Turn off the application.


Works EVERY time !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> If I do that I will get no pings


You will also be a happier person.


----------



## Bblitz (Feb 1, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Accept the Pool requests, but as soon as you accept it, go to the contact/cancel screen, and stop further requests at the bottom. In fact, do this for all requests so they 1) don't stack pings on you, and 2) won't penalize you for only getting out of pool rides.
> 
> DO NOT TELL THE PAX YOU HAVE DONE THIS! It's none of their business. Let them live with the fear that at any moment a ping could come and you'll have to go pick up Mr. SmellyDrunk.
> 
> You'll still be paid as if it was an X ride.


Stop further request will then charge X pricing instead of pool pricing? That's great info if I'm understanding correctly. I'm an UbeNewb and had my first pool request Friday, after 3 spread out over the day last one at 2:00am i was over it. It was apparent riders were working the system you might say. I've ignored all since then but I will try this with my next bar fly pax trying to ride for free.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Bblitz said:


> Stop further request will then charge X pricing instead of pool pricing? That's great info if I'm understanding correctly. I'm an UbeNewb and had my first pool request Friday, after 3 spread out over the day last one at 2:00am i was over it. It was apparent riders were working the system you might say. I've ignored all since then but I will try this with my next bar fly pax trying to ride for free.


If you pick up a pool pax and then stop new requests, you don't get the X price. You get the pool price.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Pray to the UberGods


----------



## Bblitz (Feb 1, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> If you pick up a pool pax and then stop new requests, you don't get the X price. You get the pool price.


Ok, appreciate the info. Sounds like pool just isn't going to work out.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Bblitz said:


> Ok, appreciate the info. Sounds like pool just isn't going to work out.


The uber pool pricing is not the issue for me. For me, when I have multiple riders in my Prius I end up with bad ratings. So I accept one or two pools and then hit stop requests. Once I am done with the ride I will accept pool again.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

The only way to stop pool eventually is for riders to slowly realize that every time they order an Uber Pool ride, they end up walking. It has to evolve in the pax mind "Forget pool, every time I order it I never get a driver. Just go with UberX".


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I never had an Uber Pool request (knock on wood), they way most describe here is not a good thing. Is the ping on Uber Pool different than the regular or does it says something about being a pool ride when it comes
in?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> I never had an Uber Pool request (knock on wood), they way most describe here is not a good thing. Is the ping on Uber Pool different than the regular or does it says something about being a pool ride when it comes
> in?


The ping tells you whether it is a pool or uber x.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> If you pick up a pool pax and then stop new requests, you don't get the X price. You get the pool price.


Untrue. We always get paid the same. They pay the rate they were quoted. Uber eats it.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Untrue. We always get paid the same. They pay the rate they were quoted. Uber eats it.


You get the price the pax was originally quoted by uber. Since it's a pool, it's the pool price. If you stop new requests on a pool, they don't change the price the pax pays (meaning the pax' s payment does not increase. Are you saying I am wrong?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Untrue. We always get paid the same. They pay the rate they were quoted. Uber eats it.


Stopping pool requests does not increase your payment from uber. Are you saying I am wrong?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> You get the price the pax was originally quoted by uber. Since it's a pool, it's the pool price. If you stop new requests on a pool, they don't change the price the pax pays (meaning the pax' s payment does not increase. Are you saying I am wrong?


I am. I routinely stop new requests after EVERY ride, and get paid the same. Our contract with Uber prevents them for paying less than the standard formula.

Pool or not, I get paid the same--inless there's a surge, boost, or guarantee, of course.

If you're getting paid less, you need to submit for fare review.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Stopping pool requests does not increase your payment from uber. Are you saying I am wrong?


I'm saying we don't get paid less for Pool at all. What we lose is the additional base rates from the add-ons -- they bill it as if it was one long ride until the pool-chain ends.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> I'm saying we don't get paid less for Pool at all. What we lose is the additional base rates from the add-ons -- they bill it as if it was one long ride until the pool-chain ends.


What does the pax pay in that case? The x price or pool price? Meaning does the pax pay an amount different than the amount originally quoted by uber?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Just dont accept pool requests. Your acceptance rate is not considered.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> What does the pax pay in that case? The x price or pool price? Meaning does the pax pay an amount different than the amount originally quoted by uber?


The pax pays the pool price they were quoted. Uber can't charge them X price after giving them up-front Pool price.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Just dont accept pool requests. Your acceptance rate is not considered.


Also a valid choice. I'm moving more and more toward trying to only drive surges and boosts, myself, in general, but, deoending on how desperate I am for a fare, I will take a Pool. I get much pickier about them, tho. For X I won't travel more than 10 minutes. For Pool, no more than 5. For X I won't take any pax rated below 4.65. Pool pax must be 4.7 or better. Both of these may be getting raised soon. If I decide, at any given time that my lowest acceptable surge rate is whatever I decide it will be (dependant on trends I've noticed wherever I may be at the time), my minimum for a Pool ride will be at lease 0.2 higher.

And I never tell the Pool Pax any of this. I also never tell them that I've stopped future requests from coming, so they're actually guaranteed to not have to share the ride with Mr. Stinkypants. I will mention, when we get close to their destination, how lucky it was that we didn't have another p/u during the ride. They are usually quite happy about that and give me 5 stars, as if I actually had any control over that! 

I actually get tips from Pool paxes. Not all, of course, or even most, but almost as often, proportionately, as I do from X paxes.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

You get paid the standard rate. A trip from A to B pays x. While on the way pick up Dick who is going the same way. You make a little extra for the stop but the riders split the miles/minutes.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> I'm saying we don't get paid less for Pool at all. What we lose is the additional base rates from the add-ons -- they bill it as if it was one long ride until the pool-chain ends.


You are mistaken. Per-minute Stool rate is lower in almost all markets, and you do not get an added base fare for new riders. You get only the per-mile and per-minute rate for ONE rider for the full length of the ride. Ubrr keeps the rest, plus safe rides fees.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> You are mistaken. Per-minute Stool rate is lower in almost all markets, and you do not get an added base fare for new riders. You get only the per-mile and per-minute rate for ONE rider for the full length of the ride. Ubrr keeps the rest, plus safe rides fees.


In NJ we get the same rate (didn't I say that somewhere? IDK, and too lazy to look), and get the base for the first p/u in the pool, but none of the others. It's like one long ride.

I don't know about other markets, and don't claim to. I wouls suggest going over your contract with a fine tooth comb, though.

This is something that showed up in my app from Uber on the subject.


side Uber
*Answers to your uberPOOL earnings questions*
January 18, 2017Posted by Julie

*Learn all about how uberPOOL earnings work.*
*How are my uberPOOL earnings calculated?*

Earnings are calculated based on the time and distance from when the first rider is picked up to when the last rider is dropped off.

*Sample trip:*

In the example below, the total distance covered from picking up the first rider to dropping off the last rider is 5 miles and the trip took 30 minutes. Your total fare will be based on this entire distance and time plus any applicable surge or Boost.



*How are my earnings related to what a rider pays for an uberPOOL trip?*

Riders agree to a fare that's calculated in advance. The rider's fare takes into account all of the factors that typically affect the price of a trip, including the length of the journey, demand for rides, expected traffic, and for uberPOOL, the likelihood of matching with another rider. For example, when we show a rider his upfront fare, we estimate how likely it is that we will be able to find another rider going in the same direction. If the likelihood is high, we can give the rider a lower price because we hope to split the price across multiple riders.

Your earnings are calculated based on fixed per-minute, per-mile rates for the actual time and distance you travel. That means you'll earn money at fixed rates for the entire time you have a rider in the car on an uberPOOL trip.

*What happens if I only have one rider during an uberPOOL trip?*

If only one rider gets into the car for an uberPOOL trip, don't worry. When the amount that the rider pays is less than the amount due to the driver, Uber will make up the difference. That means that even though the rider may be paying a discounted amount, you'll still be paid based on regular uberPOOL time, distance, base fare, and any applicable surge or Boost for the entire duration of the trip.

*If there is traffic, and the trip is longer than expected, do I still receive payment for the extra time I spent on the trip?*

Yes, you are paid for all of the time you spend on a trip. Even though riders pay an upfront fare, your earnings are calculated based on the actual time and distance you travel plus applicable surge and Boost.

*Will I be paid for the time I spend waiting for my riders on an uberPOOL trip?*

On uberPOOL trips, you are paid starting from when the first rider enters your car to when the last rider leaves. If you have an uberPOOL rider in your car and spend time waiting for another rider once you arrive at their pickup location, you will always be paid for this time.

*If an uberPOOL rider doesn't show up after I wait 2 minutes, will I always collect the cancellation fee?*

Yes, if you've waited 2 minutes and the rider still isn't there, simply cancel the trip and collect a no-show fee.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> In NJ we get the same rate (didn't I say that somewhere? IDK, and too lazy to look), and get the base for the first p/u in the pool, but none of the others. It's like one long ride.
> 
> I don't know about other markets, and don't claim to. I wouls suggest going over your contract with a fine tooth comb, though.
> 
> ...


That's exactly as I said.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> That's exactly as I said.


You said the per minute rate was lower. It isn't (but at $0.15, who would really notice?).


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> You said the per minute rate was lower. It isn't (but at $0.15, who would really notice?).


I said in most markets it is. In my market it's just over half the X rate.

Why would you even drive for an X rate of $0.15/minute? What are your mileage rates?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> I said in most markets it is. In my market it's just over half the X rate.
> 
> Why would you even drive for an X rate of $0.15/minute? What are your mileage rates?


$1.05 base + $0.87/mile + $0.15/minute.

Needless to say, we look for surges and boosts, or else we go to the skinny little region known as the Jersey Shore (or Down the Shore/DTS, if you're from NJ) to make $2.40 base + 1.72/mile + $0.16/minute (and still looj fir surge).


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Turn off the application.


Yaaaaasssssss


----------



## Easy Travel (Feb 14, 2017)

WHAT ARE POOL RIDES... Do you know how many people are in the group... how do fares work? Obviously, I am new... waiting for approval.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> How do you get uber to stop sending you pool requests?


Drive Select.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Easy Travel said:


> WHAT ARE POOL RIDES... Do you know how many people are in the group... how do fares work? Obviously, I am new... waiting for approval.


Welcome. Use the forum search box at the top right of the page.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> How do you get uber to stop sending you pool requests?


Move to a city that doesn't offer it.


----------



## Ojuice (Mar 2, 2015)

Nearly all my cancels/not accepts are UberPool/Lyft Line requests. I don't like to take them but on occasion, I will accept a Pool/Line rider. I immediately explain to the rider that the respective TNC, Uber/Lyft only pays the driver for the first rider or one rider no matter how many people are riding. The TNC gets all the money from the second and third rider. Passengers don't know that the TNC gets all 2nd and 3rd pax money. * All think it's an unfair practice.* I then don't pick up a second nor third passenger. I tell the single passenger that many drivers don't or won't accept Pool/Line riders. Passengers seem to be empathic, but it will only work if drivers educate the passengers.... Please spread the word!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> You get the price the pax was originally quoted by uber. Since it's a pool, it's the pool price. If you stop new requests on a pool, they don't change the price the pax pays (meaning the pax' s payment does not increase. Are you saying I am wrong?


Yes, you are wrong.
It doesn't matter what Uber promised to charge the rider.
I have a contract with Uber that says they will pay me $x.xx per mile and $x.xx per minute. 
I don't care what the pax pays them, it is irrelevant to my contract with Uber.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Accept the Pool requests, but as soon as you accept it, go to the contact/cancel screen, and stop further requests at the bottom. In fact, do this for all requests so they 1) don't stack pings on you, and 2) won't penalize you for only getting out of pool rides.
> 
> DO NOT TELL THE PAX YOU HAVE DONE THIS! It's none of their business. Let them live with the fear that at any moment a ping could come and you'll have to go pick up Mr. SmellyDrunk.
> 
> You'll still be paid as if it was an X ride.


You do not make full X fare if POOL rides aren't matched. You're short by a dollar or two, give or take.

And doing this only encourages these cheap *** MFers to continue to request POOL. Why pay full price when you can pay 10% less with no downside???


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

kevink said:


> You do not make full X fare if POOL rides aren't matched. You're short by a dollar or two, give or take.
> 
> And doing this only encourages these cheap *** MFers to continue to request POOL. *Why pay full price when you can pay 10% less with no downside*???


Ah - the downside for the rider is when you are BLESSED with multiple pick ups. They are nearly always dismayed - I've even had the second rider refuse to get in the car so I get the cancel. The absolute best pool ride I ever gave was a 35 mile ride from a ritzy mall - two young people piled with shopping bags (so they obviously have money so why pool? idk). As I'm driving them on the interstate, I get a ping from an area that is a little seedy. I get off the interstate and the girl says "WHERE ARE WE GOING?" I said, "You picked Pool, so we need to pick up another passenger." So I go to pick the guy up and he's at these apartments that are a little sketchy and the kids in the back had huge wide eyes as we're sitting there. Big hulking guy (he was very nice but a little intimidating in size) gets in the front seat and I drop him at Wal-Mart where he works and continue on to take the kids home to their brand new half-million dollar home subdivision. They didn't say another word. And of course, no tip. When I call them kids - keep in mind that I am a mother of adults so they're all kids to me. You don't always get another rider, but in that case - it was perfect. I'm guessing they won't ever take pool again. I'm not a mean person, but I do like to see a little justice now and then.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

kevink said:


> You do not make full X fare if POOL rides aren't matched. You're short by a dollar or two, give or take.
> 
> And doing this only encourages these cheap *** MFers to continue to request POOL. Why pay full price when you can pay 10% less with no downside???


Not true in all markets. I just resent the added work for only an additional $0.65/pickup.


----------

